# IBC conference



## BettaFran (May 22, 2013)

So I went to my first IBC conference, since I'm in TX now and it was held in Dallas. I had no idea what to expect, but I'm feeling a bit let down. There was only one vendor there (that I know of) and there really weren't that many bettas on display either. I expected more colors and fin types; truthfully have seen more varieties at my local box store. Not bashing anyone or anything cuz bettas there were awesome! Guess I just thought it'd be bigger and more varied. Is it usual for these type shows to just have a few types and colors.....vs the huge variety of betta types that are out there? Are there just a few types actually shown and judged?
Speaking of that, seems like folks were wondering about that "rumor" about veil tails and new standards. Well I just happened to talk to the VP of the IBC (cuz I was admiring her really uniquely colored female betta). Anyway what I understood her to say was that there are plans in the works to get veil tails back in the show circuit. Expectations are that it will happen in the next year or two. 
So what have y'all's experiences been with show bettas and the IBC conferences? (I'm thinking I had wrong expectations because I'm pretty ignorant when it comes to breeding and showing bettas. Also I haven't joined the IBC yet, though I plan to soon.)


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Not sure how you can say over 500 fish at a show and you see more at a local fish shop. We had HM, CT, All variations of of PK's and a nice selection of wilds. The quality of the fish was superb with even some Thai breeders sending fish to show. We had solids, metallics and patterned fish. What variety was missing?

And what exactly is VP of works? I sat in on the JBoard meeting and although we are developing a standard, no classes were added for VT's and there is no intention to. The opinion is they need to be showing in Variations in enough quantities, just like other fish have had to to warrant their own class. We have new elected people on the JBoard so it may be brought up again, but people need to breed the fish and commit to showing before they will be given a class. I bought up many reasons to add a trial class.. but it was voted down. They want to see the fish so they can see there is real interest.


----------



## BettaFran (May 22, 2013)

First off, I apologize if I offended you (or anyone else on the forum...esp you guys that work so hard breeding and showing gorgeous bettas!). That was far from my intent!

Maybe I can try and re-word what I was trying to comment on. 1) actual numbers of bettas: I wasn't saying there were more actual numbers in a box store. It also didn't dawn on me that the (12?) rows or so, and 3-4 wild containers, added up to 500 fish. But I love bettas so much I actually had in my head there'd be like a huge room completely jammed with fish. That's the first thing to get skewed because of my ignorance and preconceptions. 2) types of bettas: I guess I thought there'd be not only the CT, PK, and HM guys, but Comb Tails, more than one or two Double Tails, maybe Rose Tails. And I also thought there might be more colors in each class. Is it kind of like clothing, where breeders do certain colors certain years....based on what's popular? 3) Colors: there were certainly very beautiful colors at the show. It seemed like there were mainly only a few ones though: blue, violet, orange, mustard gas. A few fish had multi colors and/or marbling. Maybe I didn't look close enough at individual fish. At my local box store I really have seen more color varieties.... But I'm in no way implying that they're as healthy or standard in any way. (Maybe the more surprising thing is that box stores are actually working with breeders more and not just getting plain or mass marketed types). 

VP I mentioned was the out going VP of the IBC. And she did tell me that there were plans to add VTs back in the show circuit. But maybe I heard wrong? Maybe it wasn't official. Sorry if I passed on incorrect info. 

Again, I think I had too many preconceptions. Maybe the better post would have been: Who else went to the conference? What did you think? Was this conference typical....or we're there fewer entries this year, due to the economy? Do people generally just ship their guys vs being around to chat with? Are there usually a lot of vendors, like a lot of conferences, where you can pick up info packets and goodies?

Basically I'd be interested in hearing more about these IBC conferences and breeding and showing in general. Obviously I don't have a clue. So I'd love to hear more.


----------



## Coppermoon (May 8, 2012)

BettaFran said:


> First off, I apologize if I offended you (or anyone else on the forum...esp you guys that work so hard breeding and showing gorgeous bettas!). That was far from my intent!
> 
> Maybe I can try and re-word what I was trying to comment on. 1) actual numbers of bettas: I wasn't saying there were more actual numbers in a box store. It also didn't dawn on me that the (12?) rows or so, and 3-4 wild containers, added up to 500 fish. But I love bettas so much I actually had in my head there'd be like a huge room completely jammed with fish. That's the first thing to get skewed because of my ignorance and preconceptions.


Fran...again, I am sorry I was not able to take you around at Convention (via text) :'( We had a lot of classes represented, and some were not. We have classes in the "A" category which is HM tail types. That is broken down into divisions (Division A1-A25 I think...maybe higher), then there is "B" (DT), "C" (CT), "D" (PK...tradition, show and short finned HM), "E" (Pairs...this one is hard because the fish have to pretty much match perfectly...color, form, etc), "F" (Wilds..large/small bubblenesters, L/S mouthbrooders), "G" (crafts)



BettaFran said:


> 2) types of bettas: I guess I thought there'd be not only the CT, PK, and HM guys, but Comb Tails, more than one or two Double Tails, maybe Rose Tails. And I also thought there might be more colors in each class. Is it kind of like clothing, where breeders do certain colors certain years....based on what's popular?


Double tails are actually one of the hardest tail types to breed. Both lobes have to be as close to even as possible. Most breeders won't send DT that have noticeably uneven top/bottom tails, so that class sometimes only has a few fish in it.

A lot of the "designer fish" don't actually fit in a class. Combtails, Rosetails, feather tails, etc would be shown in variations or form and finnage. Most of the classes are for tail type, then broken down into certain colors (ie...blue, green/turq, red, pastel, marble/grizzle, multi...)...these fish are bred to breed true to their type and color. If you breed a Blue HM to a Blue HM, you will get a blue HM (for the most part...some will only be Delta, Delta is sorta a form of HM...that is where the HM came from). The pet store fish, if you breed a blue to a blue, you will get a rainbow.



BettaFran said:


> 3) Colors: there were certainly very beautiful colors at the show. It seemed like there were mainly only a few ones though: blue, violet, orange, mustard gas. A few fish had multi colors and/or marbling. Maybe I didn't look close enough at individual fish. At my local box store I really have seen more color varieties.... But I'm in no way implying that they're as healthy or standard in any way. (Maybe the more surprising thing is that box stores are actually working with breeders more and not just getting plain or mass marketed types).


We only have a few breeders breeding orange and MG. MG is a bi-color, so they pretty much have to be perfect. A clean orange is hard to come by and most breeders that have them, have a hard time letting them go . I hope to have a good pair of Orange soon (my friend Igor orange PK and black Pk). The violets are basically a blue fish with red wash. That fish won't place. There are breeders that are working on a true violet fish though . Salamanders is not a true color (yet), but it possibly could be eventually...maybe...lol



BettaFran said:


> VP I mentioned was the out going VP of the IBC. And she did tell me that there were plans to add VTs back in the show circuit. But maybe I heard wrong? Maybe it wasn't official. Sorry if I passed on incorrect info.


That would be Ms. Karen  In Area 6, I think (Germany area) or Area 2 (Switzerland area), they are proposing VT standards. In Area 1 (US), we have people that complain (this is the reason it was voted against during the meeting) that there isn't a class, BUT they can be shown in variations. No one sends VT to shows. IF there was more participation from VT breeders in shows, then a VT class might be done as a trial class. There was even talk of a Big Ears class....IF enough people showed them in variations, then they would do a trial class, but if not enough breeders showed, then it would be a waist of the judges' time in learning those standards. I hope this makes sense...



BettaFran said:


> Again, I think I had too many preconceptions. Maybe the better post would have been: Who else went to the conference? What did you think? Was this conference typical....or we're there fewer entries this year, due to the economy? Do people generally just ship their guys vs being around to chat with? Are there usually a lot of vendors, like a lot of conferences, where you can pick up info packets and goodies?


ZooMed is the only vendor that actually sends a Rep. The others might send a few items which go into the raffle bags. I (being Pres of Lone Star Bettas), should have had info out for my club, but that didn't even cross my mind!!! I am soooo sorry!!! I can give a lot of excuses, but they are just excuses...I do have a pamphlet that I can bring to the meeting. I don't yet have business cards made up for LSB yet (which I really need to get them done).



BettaFran said:


> Basically I'd be interested in hearing more about these IBC conferences and breeding and showing in general. Obviously I don't have a clue. So I'd love to hear more.


I have scheduled LSB July meeting for July 27th at noon - 3pm. Joe's Pizza, Pasta and Subs, 4300 Matlock, Ste 100, Arlington, Texas

Hope you will be able to make it 

Lori


----------



## BettaFran (May 22, 2013)

Thanks Lori for the detailed info. Now it's easier to see what the show stuff is all about....and how really different it is to pet store varieties. I had no idea. Looking forward to the meeting and learning more. Hopefully I'll be more in tune with what I'm actually looking at next show I get to go to 
Have fun continuing to breed all those wonderful bettas guys! Maybe you guys could post some pics for everyone to drool over


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Lori did a great job explaining.. 

A *lot* of what you see in pet shops and aquabid are *mutts*. Currently many fish are bred to be eye catching with no thought of the standard or colors. Breeding a good solid is VERY difficult. So standard colors are red, black and the irids [blue, steel and green/turq]. Then you have light fish like pastels or cellos. Next category are patterned fish. And even those must meet a strict standard of color. Marbles, multi and bi-color fish. Grizzles are in with the marbles. Not every fish with splashes of color are good multis either. There is definate purpose behind breeding to the standards.. even in colors.

then you have the standards break into tail types and the same colors apply. A fish show or convention is not going to be Aquabid in a room. Only handful of fish on AB at any time meet minimum show standards. Those breeders are breeding to make a profit, so interested in the next sensation. If you are not an IBC member, maybe think of joining. We have new leadership and we hope to have t he web site straightened our in a few months. There will be a lot of info on the site for the general public, and even more for members.

Glad you were able to make it. Once you understand the standards, it makes more sense on what you see there at shows.


----------



## BettaFran (May 22, 2013)

Thanks BB! You and Lori have completely shifted my perspective...to a correct one (at least as far as IBC show standards are concerned). Thanks for all the detailed info. Can't wait to join the IBC and make it to LSB club meetings. Even if I never breed or show, I know it will help me better understand bettas and fine tune their care. Besides after 13 yrs of taking care if bettas, it's good to learn something new and expand my horizons


----------

